# Bells on the boat



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

I came across a bell for a sailboat (given to me). I can't remember...aren't they used now as a "backup system" for horns?

I'm not sure if I want to put it on the boat.


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

Bells are used for different sound signals than horns. Depending on the size of the boat they are optional. They are, however, very nautical. Most PA systems simulate a bell these days so you do not have to ring it manually.
________
Live Sex


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Depends on the length of your boat. I forget the exact length where you are required to have it aboard and the size of the bell is also important. Someone here will quote it chapter and verse.

Supposed to ring them every two minutes in fog. Not feeling the optimism that the freighter crew is going to notice. Ours is in bubble wrap in the cockpit locker.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Depends on the length of your boat. I forget the exact length where you are required to have it aboard and the size of the bell is also important. Someone here will quote it chapter and verse.
> 
> Supposed to ring them every two minutes in fog. Not feeling the optimism that the freighter crew is going to notice. Ours is in bubble wrap in the cockpit locker.


I know mine doesn't meet that requirement. I want to say it was like 65 ft?

It has holes for mounting. I'd imagine it would be ringing constantly while under way?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sublime said:


> I know mine doesn't meet that requirement. I want to say it was like 65 ft?
> 
> It has holes for mounting. I'd imagine it would be ringing constantly while under way?


12 meters "rings a bell" to me. (Pretty good pun, I thought)

I'm sure it's less than 65ft.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> 12 meters "rings a bell" to me. (Pretty good pun, I thought)
> 
> I'm sure it's less than 65ft.


Yeah, it's like 50 ft...

...when on the trailer hooked to the truck


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Actually, you need a bell if your boat is over 39 feet (actually 39 feet, four and a half inches). I have never had a problem of the clapper inadvertantly ringing the bell. If you are worried about that, stick some tissue paper around the clapper.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Rule 33

(a) A vessel of 12 meters or more in length shall be provided with a whistle and a bell [INLD], a vessel of 20 meters or more in length shall be provided with a bell in addition to a whistle [Intl], and a vessel of 100 meters or more in length shall, in addition be provided with a gong, the tone and sound of which cannot be confused with that of the bell. The whistle, bell and gong shall comply with the specifications in Annex III to these Regulations. The bell or gong or both may be replaced by other equipment having the same respective sound characteristics, provided that manual sounding of the prescribed signals shall always be possible.

ANNEX III: INTERNATIONAL TECHNICAL DETAILS OF SOUND SIGNAL APPLIANCES

2. Bell or gong
Intensity of signal
A bell or gong, or other device having similar sound characteristics shall produce a sound pressure level of not less than 110 dB at a distance of 1 meter from it. 
Construction
Bells and gongs shall be made of corrosion-resistant material and designed to give a clear tone. The diameter of the mouth of the bell shall be not less than 300 mm for vessels of 20 meters or more in length. Where practicable, a power-driven bell striker is recommended to ensure constant force but manual operation shall be possible. The mass of the striker shall be not less than 3 percent of the mass of the bell. 
3. Approval 
The construction of sound signal appliances, their performance and their installation on board the vessel shall be to the satisfaction of the appropriate authority of the State whose flag the vessel is entitled to fly.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

From Colregs



> Rule 33
> 
> Equipment for Sound Signals
> 
> ...


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

From Nigel Calder's Cruising Handbook, "On boats more than 39 feet (12 meters) , a whistle and bell are required, and more than 328 feet (100 meters), a gong is so mandated. The rules call for a real bell and gong to be carried (not just an electronic means of making these sounds). On boats from 39 to 66 feet (12-20 meters) in length, the mouth of the bell must be at least 7.9 inches (200 mm) wide and the striker must weigh as least 3 percent of the weight of the bell " "From 39 to 328 feet (12-100 meters) in boat length, an anchored boat must ring a bell rapidly up forward for five seconds every minute". I notice that another posting above states 300 mm width. Not sure who is right here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends on the state as well. The Commonwealth of Massachusetts requires a ship's bell on all vessels over 26' LOA IIRC.


----------



## Navyretired (Aug 11, 2015)

I am retired Navy of 24 years and Not a Boatswain mate but do remember that the Motor whale boats and Copts Gig . Admirals Barge always used Bell signals to forward and reverse or directions port or starboard. and speed.
I don't know the requirements but have noticed boats at 26 ft with a bell, I doubt that many on the water even know what they mean unless they are experienced seaman.
I do know all five of my kids growing up had no problem with the telling time by ships bell as I had a Nautical clock with bells and they lived by those bells as I did..:sailing-pilgrims:

I had to know the seaman ship and rules of the road and most knot tying in Boot camp even though I was going Aviation.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Mine is lives by the companionway in the nav station with a line running forward to the captains chair. When rung it means bring another drink.


----------

